# A sick 93 maxima.....



## jaze70ss (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello,
Post number one here.... I better just get to the point... I bought a 93 maxima for a reasonable price because I liked my old 89 5 speed so well back in the day.... The guy I bought it from said it runs rich so it would need work.. Well.......I am starting to feel like that was an understatement... he also told me he was frustrated with the car as it started running poorly... Here is the deal 175 k on the odometer... all new injectors and I think the coils are ok because I can swap them from the 3 cylinders that actually fire at the moment to the non firing ones..... My question is this... can the ecu be going bad? or does this sound like a fuel pressure related issue... I can almost smell a hint of gas in the oil.. maybe due to non firing? Any help regarding this car would be greatly appreciated as it made me late for work on my first day driving it... It just stalled and died and I limped it in.. I dont know how to check the codes on this car either... Thanks for letting me burden you with my max issues... 
Sincerly,
Jay B.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I'd start with a noid light to make sure signal is getting to the 3 bad cylinders.


----------



## jaze70ss (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply,
Ok, I dont heave a noid light..could I use a multimeter for checking signal? and My problem is getting worse... Here is a list o things I have already tried.. New coils , new injectors, throttle position sensor, used ecu with same run characteristics, pulled exhaust to check for catalytic blockage....It still smells like gas getting in the oil...I am truly frustrated with this max... I dont know what else to try, Any Suggstions from people with a problem like mine would be truly and greatfully accepted...
Many thanks 
Jay


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would check the fuel pressure, first. I would also pick up a Bosch-style nois light to check the injectors; the noid light isn't expensive. Probably wouldn't hurt to do a compression test. Sometimes the hardest problems to figure out are caused by the simplest things; always check your basics, first. Also, try unplugging the mass air sensor and see how it runs; this will put it into fail safe mode, so don't expect it to go above 2500 RPM. A faulty MAS can make it run way rich.


----------

